# Truck Bed rod holder



## fathom (Sep 22, 2020)

anyone ever ran long distance with this set up? It seems to be sturdy and I doubt it is going anywhere. Bought two of the truck bed ratcheting cargo holds and mounted my yakima ski racks to them. The cargo holds were $24.98 a piece at Slowes, however my neighbor had one so boom. 25 invested.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I would think it would be fine. Would be more hesitant to leave reels on, because they're within easier reach to remove and walk off when left unattended for long periods.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I use basically the same set up but I have a tool box so I just use the one load bar and one ski rack. I keep my rods in one piece and the Butts under the tool box. They are not secure from theft so I always keep my eyes on them while traveling anywhere. 
I'm waiting on a deal on a set of Thule Sixty inch cross bars and I'm going to a roof rack. 

Those are OK load bars from harbor freight but the ones Northern Tool sells are far better quality. I have the same Yakima ski racks on my 4Runner


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Duplicate


----------



## VA John (Jan 7, 2021)

DaBig2na said:


> Duplicate


Nice. What is the Yakima model and what are the ski racks sitting on top of the bed racks? Thank you, John


----------



## VA John (Jan 7, 2021)

fathom said:


> anyone ever ran long distance with this set up? It seems to be sturdy and I doubt it is going anywhere. Bought two of the truck bed ratcheting cargo holds and mounted my yakima ski racks to them. The cargo holds were $24.98 a piece at Slowes, however my neighbor had one so boom. 25 invested.


----------



## GSOSURF (May 19, 2016)

fathom said:


> anyone ever ran long distance with this set up? It seems to be sturdy and I doubt it is going anywhere. Bought two of the truck bed ratcheting cargo holds and mounted my yakima ski racks to them. The cargo holds were $24.98 a piece at Slowes, however my neighbor had one so boom. 25 invested.
> 
> View attachment 67371
> View attachment 67372
> View attachment 67373


I have used this set up on my Jeep for 10 years with reels attached. I do add rod sleeves and neoprene reel covers for protection and any rubbing. I can get 9 rods and reels in a single pair of the ski racks. I’ll attach a picture if I can figure that part out.


fathom said:


> anyone ever ran long distance with this set up? It seems to be sturdy and I doubt it is going anywhere. Bought two of the truck bed ratcheting cargo holds and mounted my yakima ski racks to them. The cargo holds were $24.98 a piece at Slowes, however my neighbor had one so boom. 25 invested.
> 
> View attachment 67371
> View attachment 67372
> View attachment 67373


----------



## GSOSURF (May 19, 2016)

And I travel 200+ miles 1 way on the interstate


----------



## GSOSURF (May 19, 2016)

Picture attached


----------



## annanikolson (May 31, 2021)

fathom said:


> anyone ever ran long distance with this set up? It seems to be sturdy and I doubt it is going anywhere. Bought two of the truck bed ratcheting cargo holds and mounted my yakima ski racks to them. The cargo holds were $24.98 a piece at Slowes, however my neighbor had one so boom. 25 invested.





fathom said:


> View attachment 67371
> View attachment 67372
> View attachment 67373


I used it a couple of years ago. I had good travelings.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

I agree with others, it will be fine for travel. I certainly would not leave them in there unattended and especially overnight.


----------

